# Apartment fit-out recommendations?



## greenfly (5 Mar 2008)

Hi,

I'm currently living outside of Ireland and am planning to rent out my apartment in Dublin in the near future. It is currently unfurnished, so I'm examining my options to acquire furniture in an efficient, cost-effective manner.

Does anyone have recommendations of any apartment fit-out companies that they have used in the past? I know Clerys offer a fit-out service and have seen others on the web, but am not sure about the quality / cost effectiveness of this option, compared to say, ordering from IKEA in Belfast and getting everything delivered to Dublin.

Any advice/feedback would be much appreciated!

Finally, related question - is there any good link/reference of standard apartment furnishings that are expected by renters? I'm thinking about TVs / toasters / irons / bins... how much is 'standard' these days?

Thanks!


----------



## steelblue (6 Mar 2008)

Hi 

i recently fitted out an apt and while looking for furniture came accross Protea Pine in Stillorgan. I was not looking for pine furniture but saw glass tables in the window and decided to have a look around. 

i could not rate this shop higher. They had a huge range of modern apt furniture at reasonable prices (most furniture in the shop is not pine, suggested to the girl in shop that they need a name change). All furniture was in stock and they did saturday delivery. i was only sorry that i hadn't come accross this place earlier. Cant remember if they do fit outs but you could give them a call.

I have no connection with protea pine.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Company Name:_[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Protea Pine [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed] [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Phone:_[/FONT]​



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]01 2782166 [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Fax:_[/FONT]​

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]01 2782082[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Email:_[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Web Address:_ [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Address:_[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Plaza Stillorgan Co. Dublin[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Contact Name:_[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Maura Prendergast[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Activity1:_[/FONT][/FONT]​



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Furniture/Carpets/Household[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Contact Phone:_[/FONT]​

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Activity2:_[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Not Classified[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Full Member:_[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Activity3:_[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Not Classified[/FONT]


----------

